# What sort of Friction Hitch do you climb on?



## KiwiTreeSteve (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey all im new to climbimg and just looking for some imput.

thanks


----------



## Ekka (Apr 20, 2008)

Blakes hitch


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 20, 2008)

Blakes.


----------



## Thillmaine (Apr 20, 2008)

*Martin*

Martin, or Michoacan for the itm ebeing. I want to find somethign different though. Too much friction on one spot of my prussic I am lookinf for something that spreads it out a bit more...VT if I could figure out how to tie the damn thing.


----------



## frodo (Apr 20, 2008)

blakes on split tail for now. next time i order gear prussic cord will be included for vt


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 20, 2008)

Split tail system with Blakes hitch.


----------



## custom8726 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nobody using the good old taunt Line Hitch anymore?


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Nobody using the good old taunt Line Hitch anymore?



Yeah it what I have always used if it is not broke why fix it?


----------



## custom8726 (Apr 20, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah it what I have always used if it is not broke why fix it?



Kinda how I feel about it. I have been using this method for the last 8years but I should take the time to learn other techniques, Maybe someday??


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 20, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Kinda how I feel about it. I have been using this method for the last 8years but I should take the time to learn other techniques, Maybe someday??



I have learned the others just use the taught line, maybe because
I can tie it blind folded


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Apr 20, 2008)

traditional with blakes here....


----------



## The Lawn Shark (Apr 20, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> traditional with blakes here....



ditto for now.


----------



## Dadatwins (Apr 20, 2008)

split tail with a distel, not going back to the tautline, ever


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 20, 2008)

Knut Hitch!!!


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve (Apr 21, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Vt.



would love to know how to tie this if any one can enlighten me?



:monkey:


----------



## md_tree_dood (Apr 21, 2008)

Schwabisch or Distel, depending on the day, with micro pulley of course


----------



## masiman (Apr 22, 2008)

KiwiTreeSteve said:


> would love to know how to tie this if any one can enlighten me?
> 
> :monkey:



This is a pretty good little resource:

Climbing Hitches

Page 3 starts into the Vt.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Apr 22, 2008)

Martin/Mitochoan

I started on the tautline, and it is easy to tie blindfolded with one hand, but it tightens up so badly, and has a tendency to roll out over time. 

Switched to blakes, then to the martin. I like the VT too, but not as much as the martin.


----------



## B.Secord (Apr 22, 2008)

Blakes Hitch here!


----------



## 046 (Apr 22, 2008)

blakes... but thinking of checking out VT

distal on my DEDA...


----------



## Bermie (Apr 22, 2008)

Started on Blake's, switched to Distel (tied with icetail cord) with a micro pulley about two months ago...really like it!


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Apr 23, 2008)

*what sort of friction hitch do you climb on*

VT & Schwabisch with Ultra Tech.


----------



## younggun (Apr 23, 2008)

distel


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 23, 2008)

Martin.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Apr 23, 2008)

split tailed blake's, with micro pulley and working end rope snap. you cant beat two lanyards that can be repositioned without untying......


----------



## Marquis (Apr 24, 2008)

Blakes hitch with a split tail, just make sure it's dressed good.


----------



## lxt (Apr 24, 2008)

Tautline, Ive used the blakes but it was with my buddies splittail & micro set up...worked nice but too much BS on his rig!! I dont get it, like the treemotion saddles for instance, that thing has so much crap on it or the ability to hold a bunch of tools that I think it would be nothing but a snagging device(think about thick pinoak)

Ive had guys tell me use this or that for a friction hitch.....WHY? I never found it that hard to reset my knot...granted it does tighten up on descent after sitting in it awhile but its tried & true just stuck on the old ways I guess.


LXT....................


----------



## md_tree_dood (Apr 24, 2008)

After reading the post above I will state a FACT:

You've never sat in a tree motion which is why you are talking smack about it, for if you had you'd be raving about it.

Back to friction hitch discussion, I've climbed with a blakes (closed), a blakes with a split tail, and an eye to eye splice and I've never understood how pulling from below the knot is easier than pulling from above. I'd love to be enlightened as to how a blakes is superior, other than the fact that its cheaper (and it isn't when you use a split tail).


----------



## targe14 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Blakes*

Blakes hitch I think Robert Blake invented it ya know Beretta! Easy to tie very easy to advance when entering tree


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 24, 2008)

lxt said:


> I dont get it, like the treemotion saddles for instance, that thing has so much crap on it or the ability to hold a bunch of tools that I think it would be nothing but a snagging device(think about thick pinoak)



I've been climbing on the Treemotion for a little over a year now. It is the *BEST* saddle I have ever parked my a$$ in. Never had a problem with things catching on it or anything that I carry on my saddle. Hanging a chainsaw is more of a hindrance thatn anything on my saddle!

Nothing says that anyone has to buy anything............don't like it don't buy it..........simple really!!!

Choices is what makes things interesting!!!


----------



## Mark Currie (Apr 25, 2008)

I climb on a distel, with a Tenex eye & eye and micro-pulley. Started on a blake's hitch, but progressed to the eye & eye. I find it much smoother and easier to manage. Also, easier to set up for me as well.


----------



## lxt (Apr 27, 2008)

sheesh, many defenders of the treemotion......probably is a good saddle, seems like lots of thought went into it!! *BUT* as far as me parking my Azz in it....no I havent & for what it costs it should be comfy!!

Im basically old school & honestly I get in, get done & get out!! Im not hanging around for hours on end......ask your buddy Rich...Me & my man(you know Bob) we do it all the time just like you guys do!! comfort to us is in the recliner when we get home!!! 

_All the fancy knots & gadgets does not make a climber/trimmer, its ones love of the work, willingness to learn & respect to others along with thanking God for the talent!!_


LXT...........


----------



## rbtree (Apr 27, 2008)

lxt, you're right, if it works for ya, it ain't broke, why fix it?

However, change can be a good thing. I've climbed now for 33 years. Till 1989, when I joined the ISA and started reading and learning, I was fully old school....no pulleys, blocks or fancy rigging. Climbed on a taut line hitch, as did every one else at that time. Got the job done, even fairly tough removals, got around in a tree quite well. I gaffed pruning jobs also, as did almost everyone else in the Pacific Northwest...of course most still do, even if they now know better.

Progressed to the Blake's when it came out, then the Vt along about 1995-6.....have also used the Schwabish and distel, but prefer the Vt. Have briefly tried the Knut, but like the Vt better....haven't messed with the XT or michocan yet, but may.

Now I use an extendable bridge with auto knot advance for rapid ascents, since I'm a slow footlocker (Unless I break out one of my 2 different mechanical ascender rigs for longer climbs.)

And all kinds of rigging gear--scads of blocks, speed line stuff, high tech ropes, GRCS, Hobbs, chainsaw capstan winch........makes the tough jobs go like a breeze...or, of course, bring in a crane.

Toys are nice!

New school is nice!


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

anyone know how to tie this XT knot?


----------



## tree MDS (May 17, 2009)

custom8726 said:


> Nobody using the good old taunt Line Hitch anymore?



Dont feel bad, I'm still on a taughtline - and bucket truck!

If I did more pruning I'd probably be more concerned with pulleys and hitches...soon though (I've been saying this for too long, I know) I'm gonna change it up and go new school finally. Its just that with takedowns I really dont see all that much to be gained unless of course its a crane job, then an open system is the cats a$$ indeed.

However, I've been in my dinosaur saddle for so long now it just feels right, feels like it just belongs with me up there doing what we've always done..sort of hard to let go. At least I can footlock!! thats something right??


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

hey treemds. you are like a mullet with that climbing set up. just so old school it just seems right.


look at mr rbtree for an example. 33 years he been doing it and he is on the cutting edge of all that is new school.


cut your mullet and get a new set up!

you have been saying it for way too long. just do it and hang "ol brown" in the office above your desk where he should be. 

cmon!


----------



## Tree Pig (May 17, 2009)

I had been using blakes, and sometimes the old tautline ( in a hurry and just want to tie in fast and be done) But I am switching over the the Distel tied with 26" HRC eye2eye and a micropully.


----------



## tree MDS (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> hey treemds. you are like a mullet with that climbing set up. just so old school it just seems right.
> 
> 
> look at mr rbtree for an example. 33 years he been doing it and he is on the cutting edge of all that is new school.
> ...



No mullet here buddy - but good one! I knew you were gonna get after me for this one.

As I said before, I was thinking about the D fly, but I dont like those tiny little clevis thingys and the need for locktite on a saddle - that and the fact that there are only two sizes, not so sure if it would fit my skinny a$$.

Another thought was just getting a pinnacle but I dont like the lack of finer adjustment at the waist.

BTW: old brown's got alot of trees on him...please dont compare him to a mullet, ok man?? And old brown is a him! not a she!


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

ok i fixed it up for ya. 

the pinnacle is good enough........you sure you dont want a bridge though?

i think a bridge is the way to go. your money though.


and you have been talking about making the move for quite some time now.


----------



## tree MDS (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> ok i fixed it up for ya.
> 
> the pinnacle is good enough........you sure you dont want a bridge though?
> 
> ...



Thanks for fixing that oldirty.

I never even tried a floating D but I dont think its all that important to me and its sort of nice to have something to lean on when limbwalking, I think the bridge would be too strange. I'm just too used to having four D rings to want to change now me thinks.

I think I'm gonna move on it soon though man...I just gotta get the pump fixed in the dump first and do some other maintenance on things.. things are slow here still, it really sucks this year so far, hopefully that changes soon though. I'm still gonna get you back down here again before the years out though!


----------



## bighugetrees (May 17, 2009)

I like how RB put it. Change is good unless you're talking about money.

This thread reminds me of a Gary Larson Far Side about cavemen cooking on open fireand holding the food in their hands. One caveman is looking over and sees another fire with caveman cooking food on a stick.

Getting use to the VT and do not feel it takes longer to tie. Now that I switched from Blake's, I feel like the caveman using the stick. And my hand is not catching on fire, ya know?


----------



## tree MDS (May 17, 2009)

oldirty said:


> ok i fixed it up for ya.
> 
> the pinnacle is good enough........you sure you dont want a bridge though?
> 
> ...



Just bought a delux arbormaster versatile.

It was perfect, I was at the saw shop and they had like two saddles, I didnt see what the other was but I tried this one on and it seemed to fit pretty good right off, so I said good enough. This was the first saddle I was thinking of switching to in the first place so all is cool. 

Its got tons of adjustments on it + the quick release leg buckles and a adjustable belt style waist. 

So there ya go, I'm all moderned up, just a little work on the rest of the system. First things another spliced eye safety blue. I already have new split tails and beaners.


----------



## Dadatwins (May 17, 2009)

New stuff is nice and great to play with, just practice with it in the yard a few times-like many times, before going out into the real world. When I changed over to the distel from tautline it was very un-nerving to get used to the smaller diameter rope, the different feel of the knot and the way it is managed. Practiced for a long time in my garage hanging from a hook getting comfortable tying it and getting confident. Not trying to discourage anyone from trying new stuff, just practice it awhile and get used to it before getting on a jobsite and freaking out.  be careful.


----------



## oldirty (May 17, 2009)

ol brown going to the wall now!!!

nice bud, new saddle smell all over you. lol

versatile huh? guy i work with runs one. he likes it. 

all those attachment points too! go right to that splittail system but do it low and slow like dadatwins said. you got that tree right next to the shop you can hump around in to get used to it. 


congrats man!


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 17, 2009)

My monkey fist is two under and one over, one more over and a pull to cinch up if I get scared.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2009)

oldirty said:


> ol brown going to the wall now!!!
> 
> nice bud, new saddle smell all over you. lol
> 
> ...



Yeah man, that things comfy as all heck. Even tried that pulley you left me, still dont like those things, sort of hard when your used to wraping the rope around your hand under your knot... now there's all this metal and pulling above sucks without the grippy gloves. we'll see, this could take awhile, lol

I gotta order the HDP rollers and beaners from sherrill next and a spiced eye rope. Any recommendations on eye to eye tails anyone? What I was thinking was I'll buy like two different kinds so I can play with em..and maybe that hitch climber thingy just to try it out some.

But it sure was sad stripping old brown down...poor old warrior reduced to just a shell, a husk of his former glory - not even much left to bronze 

I'm not kidding it makes me sad, like the end of an era! I suppose thats what the mullet guys feel like too though (by the way oldirty, I think the mullet referance was the final nail in old browns coffin).


----------



## mic687 (May 18, 2009)

Blakes hitch on a closed system. Have been looking at trying the distel but until I get time to really try it and get comfortable with it I am sticking with what I know works for me. Also loohing at some new saddles has anyone tried the wever cougar out.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2009)

I just ordered a new saddle yesterday too. I let OD talk me into the Patzl mini boss. The rope bridge will be a new experience for me. I have used floating D's but have always preferred 4 D saddles. I'm so old school I still wear skin bracer aftershave and carry a pocket watch. However, I recently went to the VT on an eye to eye which I am tweaking now. Love the knot for limb walking. No going back for me.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2009)

tree md said:


> I just ordered a new saddle yesterday too. I let OD talk me into the Patzl mini boss. The rope bridge will be a new experience for me. I have used floating D's but have always preferred 4 D saddles. I'm so old school I still wear skin bracer aftershave and carry a pocket watch. However, I recently went to the VT on an eye to eye which I am tweaking now. Love the knot for limb walking. No going back for me.



Ya man, I saw that, good for you! Seems you and I been at this about the same length of time...change can be good I suppose. 

I've been over at the sherrill site packing up the cart pretty damn heavy this afternoon, F it, I figure if yer gonna do it just do it. 

The list so far: 

150' spliced eye safety blue
Hitch climber and oval caribeaners
HDP rollers and caribeaners
Blue bandit thingy
Sugoi and scabbard

I'm just confused about what length and thickness (and cord type) eye to eye tail to get, they list 30", from what I've read that seems like it might work?? I just want to play with the vt and the others a little is all...anyone?

I know I should probably just buy the cord in lengths but to be honest I dont know the knot to terminate the ends (fishermans??) to the beaner, and too much at once is just that, lol.


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Ya man, I saw that, good for you! Seems you and I been at this about the same length of time...change can be good I suppose.
> 
> I've been over at the sherrill site packing up the cart pretty damn heavy this afternoon, F it, I figure if yer gonna do it just do it.
> 
> ...



I think you should be fine with a 30" prussic. Mine is 36" HRC and it was way too long on the VT. You might want to just get the cord unspliced and tie your double fisherman's knots so you can play with the length. Once you figure out what length you need for whatever knot you decide on then you can buy spliced eye on your next one. Double fisherman's is a super easy knot to tie BTW. Just look it up on the web. Sherrill probably had a diagram in their catalog on how to tie it. The cord I'm using is 8mm and it's working fine.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2009)

tree md said:


> I think you should be fine with a 30" prussic. Mine is 36" HRC and it was way too long on the VT. You might want to just get the cord unspliced and tie your double fisherman's knots so you can play with the length. Once you figure out what length you need for whatever knot you decide on then you can buy spliced eye on your next one. Double fisherman's is a super easy knot to tie BTW. Just look it up on the web. Sherrill probably had a diagram in their catalog on how to tie it. The cord I'm using is 8mm and it's working fine.



Thanks man. 

I think yer right about buying a longer piece and figuring the double (I tied one on a footlock cord once, a very long time ago though) fishermans knot out - just trying to get off easy, lol.


----------



## tree MDS (May 18, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I think yer right about buying a longer piece and figuring the double (I tied one on a footlock cord once, a very long time ago though) fishermans knot out - just trying to get off easy, lol.



I think its a scaffold knot that I want md, looks like what you tied your vt setup with in the other thread. Looks to me like half of a double fishermans.
I think thats the confusion??


----------



## oldirty (May 18, 2009)

i could be wrong but i think its a scaffold knot if you are securing it to something (IE to your biner) and double fisherman if you are "marrying" rope together.


hey mds...everyday you sit at your desk just look up over your shoulder and see old brown on the wall. he's earned the retirement. 

look at you going to the new school in a hurry! lol


that ice or what ever it is is a good prussic cord. i am using the HRC right now. not eye to eye though because i was using it for 2 different application and needed to be able to change the length.

so you are getting the hitch climber for the prussic and the hdp rollers for the your splittail system? sweet.


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2009)

oldirty said:


> *i could be wrong but i think its a scaffold knot if you are securing it to something (IE to your biner) and double fisherman if you are "marrying" rope together.
> *
> 
> hey mds...everyday you sit at your desk just look up over your shoulder and see old brown on the wall. he's earned the retirement.
> ...



Yup, OD called it right. Same knot just called different names for different applications. Loop twice around a bite of rope and pull your end up through both loops. It's so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## tree MDS (May 19, 2009)

oldirty said:


> i could be wrong but i think its a scaffold knot if you are securing it to something (IE to your biner) and double fisherman if you are "marrying" rope together.
> 
> 
> hey mds...everyday you sit at your desk just look up over your shoulder and see old brown on the wall. he's earned the retirement.
> ...



Ya man, I got bored+ I was sick of hearing about all this stuff and not being able to try it out. Old brown was sort of keeping me from trying the new stuff.. so with that out of the way now I'm going ultra modern. I figure if I dont like it I can just tie my two overhands to a beaner on the front loop, lol.

So I ordered an 8mm bee line 30", a 28" HRC and a 20' piece of HRC. that way I figure I should have it all covered and not have to order some stupid little thing, I'll just be done with it. Its like $875 for all this crap so far! At least I already have my gecko's anyway.

Hey md, this caveman figured the scaffold and the double fisherman's in like five minutes...smart a$$!  I'm sure the vt and the others wont be quite so easy by the looks of it though.


----------



## treesquirrel (May 19, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> split tail with a distel, not going back to the tautline, ever



Yep. I use either a prussic or the distel. I'm really liking the distel more and more since I learned it.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 19, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Ya man, I got bored+ I was sick of hearing about all this stuff and not being able to try it out. Old brown was sort of keeping me from trying the new stuff.. so with that out of the way now I'm going ultra modern. I figure if I dont like it I can just tie my two overhands to a beaner on the front loop, lol.
> 
> So I ordered an 8mm bee line 30", a 28" HRC and a 20' piece of HRC. that way I figure I should have it all covered and not have to order some stupid little thing, I'll just be done with it. Its like $875 for all this crap so far! At least I already have my gecko's anyway.
> 
> Hey md, this caveman figured the scaffold and the double fisherman's in like five minutes...smart a$$!  I'm sure the vt and the others wont be quite so easy by the looks of it though.



Nice MDS, very nice. I like your style.

My vote is for the 8mm Beeline, a VT, and a micro pulley all on one biner with your spliced eye climbing line. It'll be compact and smooth.

Once again, I'm impressed with you jumping in with both feet. Give er' hell.


----------



## tree MDS (May 20, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> Nice MDS, very nice. I like your style.
> 
> My vote is for the 8mm Beeline, a VT, and a micro pulley all on one biner with your spliced eye climbing line. It'll be compact and smooth.
> 
> Once again, I'm impressed with you jumping in with both feet. Give er' hell.



Thanks nails. 

I can already forsee problems though. But at least I'll have tried it. 

Thats the good thing about the varsatile though, it should enable me to try different stuff out and keep what I like.

I cant wait for all that crap to get here....then all I'll need is some more trees to cut, FN recession! Grrr..... 

Hey, can you post a pic of the setup you mentioned??


----------



## dbotos (May 20, 2009)

Blake's on a split tail with a micropulley


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 20, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> Thanks nails.
> 
> I can already forsee problems though. But at least I'll have tried it.
> 
> ...



Yeah maybe I don't know we'll see almost for sure, I'll see if I can snag a quick minute to do it. I've been busier than heck with my counterfeiting business due to this FN recession.


----------



## UrbanForester88 (May 28, 2009)

6 wrap swabish. the extra wrap makes it a tiny bit more slippery. good for ascending and decending. holds just fine stationary.


----------



## arborist (May 29, 2009)

*Blake's*

Blake's Hitch
http://www.animatedknots.com/blakes/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com

easy.
doesn't bind.
tho a figure 8 is suggested in all my years NEVER even remotely required.(nor according to the book).
got something better teach me please.I'm all ears.
(no sarcasm/thank you).


----------

